
LHC claims new particle discovery - rlalwani
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-18702455
======
quarterto
Finally, a science article on the Beeb not filled with hyperbole and excessive
dumbing-down.

~~~
cshimmin
The title is hyperbole. Neither group claimed "discovery". They only are
claiming observation of a new boson.

~~~
shawabawa3
Prof Rolf Heuer, director-general of Cern, commented:

"We have a discovery - we have observed a new particle consistent with a Higgs
boson. But which one? That remains open."

Either way you're being incredibly pedantic. What's really the difference
between discovering and observing something that's never been observed before?

~~~
cshimmin
It seems a lot of people here were a bit taken aback by Heuer's comment at the
end. Both teams spent weeks vetting the results and prsentation, and the
decision not to claim discovery was taken very seriously. There is still a lot
of work to do to polish up the statistics. Note how the different physics
channels each have their own significance and weights, as discussed pretty
clearly in the CMS presentation. Combining the overall significance from all
channels is not a trivial task.

To answer your question: we have not shown that it is a higgs boson.
Essentially today's result is simply that we observed a lot of objects
decaying from a mass 125GeV. More than we expect from the Standard Model
(w/out higgs).

------
dev1n
Professor Hawking lost a 100 dollar bet on this discovery. See the video on
the bottom right.

~~~
hammock
A consortium of multiple governments won a six billion dollar bet on this
discovery.

